# Can someone actually explain what good under eye support is?



## harrys (Aug 9, 2020)

Title, also give pictures examples of good and bad under eye support.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Aug 9, 2020)

What makes a good eye area and the causes - Explanation (high effort thread)


The three main factors, which I think determine a good, attractive eye area are upper eyelid exposure, canthal tilt and under eye support, where the latter two are somewhat interconnected. Of course there are more factors, like eyelash density or eye color, but I think these are rather...




looksmax.org


----------



## harrys (Aug 9, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> What makes a good eye area and the causes - Explanation (high effort thread)
> 
> 
> The three main factors, which I think determine a good, attractive eye area are upper eyelid exposure, canthal tilt and under eye support, where the latter two are somewhat interconnected. Of course there are more factors, like eyelash density or eye color, but I think these are rather...
> ...


So good under eye support is essentially no sclera show and a straight under eye?


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 9, 2020)

*my under eye support vs the under eye support of the chad who fucks my former oneitis*


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 9, 2020)

Good undereye support consists of infraorbital rims that are projected in relation to the cornea.

The infraorbital rims are the lower margins of the eye sockets:





Depending on the amount of projection of the infraorbital rims you can have a negative, neutral or positive orbital vector.

Negative and positive orbital vectors:





Neutral and negative orbital vectors:






*EXAMPLES*

Good underye support (positive/neutral orbital vector):





Bad underye support (negative orbital vector):


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 9, 2020)

Good undereyes is a protruding orbital bone with good fat pads


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 9, 2020)

this is the average under eye support in 2020 teens


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 9, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *my under eye support vs the under eye support of the chad who fucks my former oneitis*
> 
> View attachment 575801
> View attachment 575802


Its so sad man, how do you cope?


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 9, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> Its so sad man, how do you cope?


last week I had sex so I am not sad


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 9, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> last week I had sex so I am not sad


mogs me, never had sex once in a while. Im just a ugly creepy bastard. its so much over for me.


----------



## Over (Aug 9, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> last week I had sex so I am not sad


Was he gentle with your hole?


----------



## malignant (Aug 9, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> this is the average under eye support in 2020 teens



who tf is that teramogger


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 9, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> Good undereye support consists of infraorbital rims that are projected in relation to the cornea.
> 
> The infraorbital rims are the lower margins of the eye sockets:
> View attachment 575839
> ...


I need the top..how?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 10, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> I need the top..how?


What do you mean? If your underye support is bad you can fix it with infraorbital rim implants.


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> View attachment 576871


The last exmaple is basically recessed maxilla?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Aug 10, 2020)

Kurwa said:


> The last exmaple is basically recessed maxilla?


Yes
That why I think that long midface and negative orbital vector are very correlared


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Yes
> That why I think that long midface and negative orbital vector are very correlared







My eye area and nose look exactly like in the 3rd pic. Over. It's weird that Stephen James has an upturned nose though and the "good under eye support" has a hooked nose.


----------



## weallburninhell (Nov 7, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *my under eye support vs the under eye support of the chad who fucks my former oneitis*
> 
> View attachment 575801
> View attachment 575802


so it just how foward cheekbone is?


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Nov 7, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> Good undereye support consists of infraorbital rims that are projected in relation to the cornea.
> 
> The infraorbital rims are the lower margins of the eye sockets:
> View attachment 575839
> ...


So what you're saying is that this is easily fixable with a little bit of filler?


----------



## Soalian (Nov 7, 2020)

I have yet to see actual convincing results for infraorbital rim implants, compared with fillers or fat grafts, as it relates to under-eye support


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Dec 16, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> this is the average under eye support in 2020 teens




Most teens these days are at least chadlite, not me though


----------



## damnit (Dec 16, 2020)

Not having any tear trough , can also be a strong lower lid.


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Feb 3, 2021)

Gallardo09 said:


> *EXAMPLES*
> 
> Good underye support (positive/neutral orbital vector):
> View attachment 575878
> ...


ya know the first one eyes are squint with no shadows caused by full lighting... but yeah, positive vector


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 2, 2021)

Deleted member 8941 said:


> Good undereye support consists of infraorbital rims that are projected in relation to the cornea.
> 
> The infraorbital rims are the lower margins of the eye sockets:
> View attachment 575839
> ...


whats funny though is that the guy with the bad undereye support still mogs the incel with the good undereye support to oblivion.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Dec 2, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> What makes a good eye area and the causes - Explanation (high effort thread)
> 
> 
> The three main factors, which I think determine a good, attractive eye area are upper eyelid exposure, canthal tilt and under eye support, where the latter two are somewhat interconnected. Of course there are more factors, like eyelash density or eye color, but I think these are rather...
> ...



Can I DM you a pic? Kinda confused on whether I have neutral or positive canthal tilt.


----------

